# [SOLVED] apache2 + mod_ssl

## zytek

Słuchajcie.. co to za wał? Stawiam apache, robię:

```
azazel src # USE="apache2 snmp imap tiff jpeg flash gd gd-external" emerge -p apache php mod_php mod_ssl
```

Buduje się, buduje, na końcu się wywala. Daję emerge z -pv żeby zobaczyć co zostało do zbudowania a tam jak byk apache1 i mod_ssl!

Wszystko się zbudowało ok tylko tak jakby mod_ssl wymagał apache1 i emerge chciało to zbudować (a na tym się kompilacja wywaliła, ciekawe czemu).

Więc jak zbudować mod_ssl dla apache2? 

(a to czemu się apache1 wywala to mnie nie interesuje..)Last edited by zytek on Sat Feb 28, 2004 9:38 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bacouch

Z tego co wiem to ssl jest kompilowany razem z apache2, i nie trzeba nic dodatkowo instalowac  :Smile: . Wystarczy w /etc/conf.d/apache2 ustawic (jezeli nie jest standardowo ustawione)

```
APACHE2_OPTS="-D SSL"
```

----------

## zytek

... głupie howto ;P

Dzięki.

a swoją drogą co robią te pliczki w /etc/ssl/certs:

```

azazel ssl # ls /etc/ssl/certs/

ICE-CA.pem    RegTP-4R.pem  ca-cert.pem  factory.pem   rsa-cca.pem   timCA.pem   vsign2.pem   vsigntca.pem

ICE-root.pem  RegTP-5R.pem  dsa-ca.pem   nortelCA.pem  thawteCb.pem  tjhCA.pem   vsign3.pem

ICE-user.pem  RegTP-6R.pem  dsa-pca.pem  pca-cert.pem  thawteCp.pem  vsign1.pem  vsignss.pem

```

to jakieś podpisane np. przez verisign certyfikaty czy coś, dzięki czemu mogę podpisać swoje?

bo ogólnie chciałbym mieć podpisany certyfikat, żeby się głupie okienko z IE/Outlooku i innych nie pokazywało przy KAŻDYM połączeniu z moim serwerem.. w topicu o tym jakoś nikt mi nie udzielił odpowiedzi..

----------

## meteo

 *zytek wrote:*   

> bo ogólnie chciałbym mieć podpisany certyfikat, żeby się głupie okienko z IE/Outlooku i innych nie pokazywało przy KAŻDYM połączeniu z moim serwerem.. w topicu o tym jakoś nikt mi nie udzielił odpowiedzi..

 

jesli Cię stać -- wywal DUŻO kasy i zapłać np. VeriSignowi za podpisanie. jeśli nie -- podpisz sobie sam (będziesz miał wtedy tzw. self-signed). jak to zrobić bez trudu wygooglasz. potem trzeba już tylko zainstalować w IE/Outlooku   :Laughing:  zainstalować certyfikat CA (centrum autentykacji -- tego, który podpisał; VeriSign jest zainstalowany domyślnie) i voila... pewnie wszystko to jest gdzieś opisane; polecam google  :Wink: 

----------

## zytek

Nie.. nie o to mi chodzi! Self-signed to ja już mam. Ale chcę mieć podpisany przez coś co jest rozpoznawane przez IE itd. tak jak verisign. Właśnie się dowiedziałem że thawte podpisuje za darmo.. zobaczymy czy to przejdzie. Mhm.

Pozatym nadal ciekawią mnie te pliczki.

----------

## meteo

 *zytek wrote:*   

> Właśnie się dowiedziałem że thawte podpisuje za darmo.. zobaczymy czy to przejdzie. Mhm.

 

fajnie! napisz jak będziesz wiedział więcej. tylko pytanie, czy thawte (który niewiedzieć czemu nie chce kasy, więc od razu powinien dla Microsoftu być podejrzany) ma swój certyfikat CA dołączany do MSowych produktów (Windows/IE/Outlook)

 *zytek wrote:*   

> Pozatym nadal ciekawią mnie te pliczki.

 

to są jak sądzę właśnie certyfikaty CA różnych "podpisywaczy" (z nazw plików można rozpoznać VeriSigna, CERT, thawte, nortel)

----------

